# Police Jobs in Singapore



## Kazscotland (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello

Can anyone help me or point me in the right direction??

Could my Husband a Met.Police Det Sergeant relocate to the Singapore Police??

Can anyone help me


----------



## Kazscotland (Apr 14, 2011)

Many thanks for your help


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Singapore police does not accept non-singaporeans .. 

Do read up on SPF.gov.sg .. 

Unless you are coming in as a forensic or related specialists ..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Kaz, you seem keen on relocating your husband lol.. why doesn't he ask HR where he could get transferred to? Why not ask about Gibraltar as that is still under UK ruling?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

MaidenScotland: Singapore is a bigger rock that 'the Rock'


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ecureilx said:


> MaidenScotland: Singapore is a bigger rock that 'the Rock'




Yes I am well aware of that but the original poster is asking in countries where there used to be a British Police force hence the reason I suggested Gibraltar


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

And you missed the smileys   

Cheers  

PS: I did some checking and HSA Singapore (Health Science Authority) has engaged foreign consultants for Forensic stuff .. maybe that will be a better shot .. As Police per-se is preserved and reserved for Singaporeans, and .. Gurkhas (for the Gurkha regiment)


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

*Singapore Police*

No non Singaporeans are not allowed to join Singapore police.


----------

